# For people who listen to music in the gym - what device do you use?



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Mp3, ipod, phone? Or what device do you use?

Reason I am asking. A few years ago when mp3s came out I got one and was very happy with it. It was usb rechargable, the main unit plugged straight in so no need for leads. Held decent amount, small screen for navigation, and a lanyard to throw it around my neck. Since losing that (drove off with my bag on top of car, lost notepad, old running hat, fave shaker...was a bad day) I have struggled to find something as simple but decent. Wife got me an ipod..now you assume that these things come with clips or ways to attach it to you, but seemingly not. tried lanyards but ipod was just a bit too big and waved about, arm bands but they were not great..this was a few years ago so maybe they have improved.

Thinking of getting an ipod shuffle, that would do and also just clip on....but had a blag one and the clip snapped so that was that really, back to sticking it in my pocket. Sometimes I dont have pockets though so if im training wearing none then I cant really use the mp3 player.

Other choice is to try my phone, galaxy ace 2, bit big i thought to be having strapped to your arm but I have seen a quite a few people with them so maybe they arent as awkward as they seem.

Dont want to spend megabucks and dont need loads of features. Something that plays music, allows to choose track (i have one that only allows you to play through every single track in order each time it is switched on...5 quid from HMV, 5 quid for a reason..), not really bothered about capacity either, 1-2 gig would more than suffice for a fair few training sessions.

Anyone care to share what they do?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

iphone mainly for weight training, but i use the shuffle for cardio days as its light and clips on anywhere.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Iphone all the way, jam packed with tunage and i have spotify too


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

2nd hand shuffle off eBay


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

My phone.. I dont run so I dont need it strapped to my arm like a fool.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

L11 said:


> My phone.. I dont run so I dont need it strapped to my arm like a fool.


where do you keep it when you are training though? pretty hard to do a lot of exercises with it in your hand?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Got an old iPod nano, don't even notice it in my pocket, lasted me years,

Would never take my phone into the gym would end up being a distraction and a pain


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

asc said:


> where do you keep it when you are training though? pretty hard to do a lot of exercises with it in your hand?


hmmm pockets?


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

liam7200 said:


> hmmm pockets?


That is what i was getting at or asking tbh mate...if i just want one device with for the gym, and not have to think if i am gonna have pockets, or if i am doing cardio or something, what do people use and find most convenient..


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

tom17 said:


> Got an old iPod nano, don't even notice it in my pocket, lasted me years,
> 
> Would never take my phone into the gym would end up being a distraction and a pain


Yeah does seem a bit of a lump to be hanging off your arm, but loads seem to have them nowadays so maybe they arent as bad or annoying as they look? Not tried one but leaning towards that, or as some have said here an ipod shuffle


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I use an iPod Shuffle.

Rather than clipping it to my shirt or waistband, I clip it to my beanie hat (I wear the hat to stop the sweat from dripping everywhere).


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

I got a phillips go gear raga or something like that, was only a few quid, 4 gigs worth, small thing and goes in the pocket.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Comes with handy belt clip. Just the job for weights or cardio.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

aad123 said:


> View attachment 97178
> 
> 
> Comes with handy belt clip. Just the job for weights or cardio.


Thaaats more like it :thumbup:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

using my phone atm cos i'm too lazy to put songs on my ipod nano lol


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

use Ipod classic

listen to music when training, watch cartoons when doing cardio (treadmill)


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

just use my android and dr dre's when Im doing cardio.

seems the rule in the gym is if ya got your headphones on ya get left alone. Dont mind people having a quick chatter between sets, but cardio I want leaving alone.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

My very own brass band


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Ive had the mk2 shuffle for about 2yrs



I listen to it pretty much every time I work out & it the best training partner Ive ever had! Ive stood on it, sweated all over it (not on purpose) & crushed it against my collar bone while doing front squats & its still going (that left a dent). The clip is as good now as its ever been. I also have an iPhone & an iPod but dont like using them while lifting, worried about them being damaged while in my pocket (easy to smash an iphone screen). I only charge it about once a week too, so the battery life is good

Luckily I recently received a free mk4 shuffle & Im keep that boxed, til my mk2 dies, so then I have a replacement. The mk2 is by far one of the best bits of tech Ive bought for less than £40. If you already have your music iTuned, gettin a shuffle is a no brainer IMO


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I just use my phone mate.

Got more memory than my pc


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

iPhone. My new one doesn't fit my sleeve anymore. And my new sleeve doesn't fit my arm (both really happy an ****ed off with that)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My blackberry


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

use the gym stereo (first one in gets to pick the tunes!) for weights.

use the cheapest little mp3 players i can find for cardio cos i like to jog rather than do it at the gym and theres no way im taking anything worth decent money out in the rain.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

ipod nano here. Put it in my pocket.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I have never wore head phones/ear phones at the gym, to me even though we go there to work out, it is also social place where you can meet people and chat, ie learn from people who are more advanced than yourself, people who wear them give of the impression that they are unapproachable, ok i know some people wear them because they just want to get in there and work out with out any interruptions, thats fine but you are cutting yourself off from others, same on the bus, no one talks to anyone more, everyone is in there own little world.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I got a Sansa clip, nice and small, 8gb and only cost about £30 i think...


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Got a nano around my neck for lifting and a iphone when doing cardio resting on the machine. My mate invested in some wireless bluetooth headphones, i need to do the same as it's annoying when the wires get caught on the dumbbells.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have never wore head phones/ear phones at the gym, to me even though we go there to work out, it is also social place where you can meet people and chat, ie learn from people who are more advanced than yourself, people who wear them give of the impression that they are unapproachable, ok i know some people wear them because they just want to get in there and work out with out any interruptions, thats fine but you are cutting yourself off from others, same on the bus, no one talks to anyone more, everyone is in there own little world.


On the one hand, I admire your perspective - on the other hand, I'm intrinsically selfish, only have so much time, have been training for decades, so don't go to gyms to "learn" from others - learned that lesson back in the late 80s - just because there's some people who look awesome, doesn't mean they have a fecking clue about what they're doing - sometimes it's just pure dumb luck. I'd go as far as to say, that in my nearing 3 decades worth of working out in gyms, most people who want to talk about training, largely don't have a fecking clue.

Truth be told, the internet age - at least for me personally, was where knowledge about training and nutrition became that bit more accessible. from around the mid 90s onwards, usenet discussion, websites, and certain select forums going forward have been most beneficial in the exposition of information.

So I'd rather be insular and isolated, in my own world, and getting on with it. I have limited gym time due to other aspects of my life, so I'm not about to waste it being social.

As to the bus - again, I get what you're saying, people don't talk any more - and I get why some lament that - perhaps not so much in of itself, but the consequences it has to other aspects of society. All the same, though, I rarely use the bus - now and again, take the kids on the bus, 'cos they're still young enough to think of it as something of an adventure, rather than piling in the car. Years back, when I used to commute on a train for a few months, I used to listen to music or read - it was "dead" time, so may as well get something out of it.

Truth be told, I do find it much easier to be focused and less disturbed in the gym by wearing a earphones and an mp3 player. Sometimes I just wear the earphones with the mp3 player turned off (just so as people won't try and talk to me!), if I'm enjoying the music they play. Thing is, I didn't start lifting, all those years back, for anybody else, I'm not about to worry about that now, decades later.

I do get your point about how everybody is in their own world, these days - and I see some of your point, it isn't great for society. Perhaps it's OK on the bus or the train to try and be more social. Gym time is limited, and for my own interests - I've got no interest or care about anybody else or what they want to say, though - I simply don't have the time, nor the inclination.

Oddly, having said that, I do remember my first years going to gyms and it being much more of a social thing - but then I was young (late teens) by the time I got into my 20s, 30s and 40s, seeing gyms as no more social places, and much more utilitarian has helped getting the most out of limited time there. So walkmans, minidisc players, then mp3 players have been very useful. When I've got time to spare, shootin' the breeze on internet forums, I / we can lament the lack of social cohesion, these days, but when I'm in the gym, selfish, insular, or otherwise, I've got no time for your jibber jabber.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Creative Zen X-fi 16gb. Music quality blows everything else out of the water with senheizer earphones ,especially for dance music which I listen to.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

I use my Iphone or ipod

In the gym just put it in my shorts pocket

If i run outside the in goes in one of them gay things on my arm looks poo but better than having it in my hand like i used to.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I have a iPod shuffle, but it desperately needs updating so I tend to use my iPhone most of the time.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends on what i fancy using.

Sansa fuze/lod and p4 warbler is nice, but heavy to lug around so i just use it on the cross trainer.

Mostly it's my rocoo p or galaxy nexus that gets the most use, i will be buying a colourfly c3 next mind.

For your needs, a sansa clip would be ideal, i have two of the things they're the ideal pick up and go mp3 player.

And +1 to what jaffo says.

Don't get me wrong i like being social and interacting.

But the older im getting, the quicker im finding the world to be surrounded by idiots.

So i tend to plug in and get on with what im doing, most of them don't have a clue anyway not to mention im tired of the idiots throwing the weights around and grunting just because im in half decent nick and they don't like it.

Well tough tit.


----------

